# Sudo Sig



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ehh?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Here's my noob suggestion, feel free to ignore.....a picture somewhere of that banner with all the flags he uses would be cool if you could fit it without ******* it up too much.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I've considered that, but I really don't like using multiple pictures in a piece. Ruins the essence.

But damn, I just realized without it, it looks like a Gay Pride banner


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Lol I didn't think of that until you said it.

I'm really liking the quality of sigs everyone is putting out right now. I think I might have to try to make something soon because of them.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

What does it say at the end? We are___


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

"We Are One"


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

We Are All One


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

tough to see that.


----------

